
Jerry Yang's Layoff Memo (YHOO) - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/jerry-yangs-layoff-memo-yhoo
======
davidw
The "Yahoo Family". Sorry, when it comes to family - real family, not pretend
family - you're stuck with them, and you don't just discard them because of
"tough financial conditions". Heck, family run companies are full of examples
of people who were actively harmful, and were kept on because they were
actually family, not "family". Now, that may not be the best idea, but it's
part of what _family_ means to people where the word has some actual value
attached to it. Sometimes the fake gets layered on too thick in the US. There
are plenty of nice things you can say about a company without resorting to
cheeseball shit about being a "family".

~~~
potatolicious
I would've liked to have seen some admission of culpability. While times _are_
tough, Yahoo's main miseries come from the fact that they have been
directionless for a long time, building products that nobody wants, or simply
have no revenue potential. This is all under the leadership of Yang.

Personally I would have expected at least a small admission of guilt.

------
bprater
Out of curiosity, does anyone know why Yang writes his email without proper
capitalization? Does it make employees feel like he's down on their level?
(Apparently, they aren't good with capitalization, either?) Curious minds...

~~~
timtrueman
What you have to understand is that EVERY email from Jerry is lowercase. I can
see how some people think this is offensive, but honestly, they lack the
context of every other email he's ever sent. I think Yahoos would be worried
if he started using capitals.

~~~
delano
Hmmm. Two Tims disagree.

~~~
timtrueman
Yes but only one of them gets email from Jerry :P

~~~
delano
Fair enough. That's what I get for vaguely referencing Kids In The Hall :]

~~~
timtrueman
A little before my time (the group formed the year I was born) but I'll have
to check it out!

------
timcederman
I like the first comment.

 _smallcaps said:

this email should have been sent in all caps instead._

